# Jeff's Superbowl Meatballs, ABTs and stuffed shrooms



## davefincher (Feb 8, 2015)

For superbowl sunday I tried the cheesy stuffed meatballs from Jeff's newsletter. Followed the directions in the recipe and they came out great! 













meatballs.jpg



__ davefincher
__ Feb 8, 2015






Also tried my hand at a batch of ABTs. Mixed cream cheese, chopped crab, bread crumbs and grated cheddar/colby cheese. Chopped everything up, mixed it up and loaded it into my wife's papmered chef cookie gun.













abts assembly.jpg



__ davefincher
__ Feb 8, 2015






Split the peppers halfway through the crown and then lengthwise. Scraped and rinsed the insides (a little too much scraping. there was no heat at all left when they were done)













japs cut.jpg



__ davefincher
__ Feb 8, 2015






Used the cookie gun to fill the peppers. it was like laying a bead of caulk!













filled-abts.jpg



__ davefincher
__ Feb 8, 2015






Wrapped them in bacon and gave them 2 hours at 250.













abts-done.jpg



__ davefincher
__ Feb 8, 2015






I used the leftover mix to fill some portabellas. they also got about 2 hours at 250 and came out perfect. The crab was a nice touch for both the ABTs and the shrooms.













portabellas.jpg



__ davefincher
__ Feb 8, 2015






So everybody pigged out on the apps before the game. Filled up on those so there was a lot of leftover pulled pork for me the next day!













smokingballs and shrooms.jpg



__ davefincher
__ Feb 8, 2015






It was a smokin good day!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 9, 2015)

It all looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh yeah....can't blame them for hittin' those app's.....I'd do a couple of those 'shrooms real quick, especially if I knew some crab was in there. Nice job on the japs.....I do mine in halves now since the japs are so big in the markets compared to the size they used to be. I've also found they lose some of their heat while in the smoker...the longer in, the milder they become IMO.......good job all around.....Willie


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 9, 2015)

DF, nice smoke , everything looks awesome !


----------



## dobar (Mar 5, 2015)

Those look good man how much of each did you use I might make some this weekend


----------



## davefincher (Mar 6, 2015)

Dobar said:


> Those look good man how much of each did you use I might make some this weekend


which ones, the meatballs, the ABTs or the mushrooms?


----------



## dobar (Mar 7, 2015)

The stuffing for the abt and mushrooms


----------



## davefincher (Mar 7, 2015)

i used 3 clusters of snow crab legs (they were on sale) listed at about 2 pounds in the shell and were already cooked.

one 8 ounce container of plain whipped cream cheese.

started with a cup of bread crumbs and a cup of the shredded cheddar/colby cheese and mixed it all together.

i think i added more cheddar/colby and breadcrumbs to get the texture where it looked right.

If you are using some kind of cookie gun to shoot the filling remember to chop everything (cheese and crab) up very fine before mixing.


----------

